# Deer Tumor ???



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

What is this hanging off a otherwise healthy looking doe???
It's about the size of a football.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a fatty deposit or tumor (not sure the correct term). Not too uncommon, and it doesn't hurt them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

never saw anything like that. maybe shes part camel.lol..


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ive seen that before, I think that it may also be some kind of swolen thyroid or gland because its usually in the same place on the chest.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Gives whole new meaning to the term nice rack!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I got this response and link from the state...

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/1,1607,7-153-10370_12150_12220-26655--,00.html


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

im glad that I never liked egg drop soup!


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Maybe I am the only one, but I could barely see it. So, I tried to lighten it up.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> im glad that I never liked egg drop soup!


Ain't that the truth!! They don't make it easy to overlook appearance of it with their descriptions. But the last line on that link states what we all really need to know.



> The meat of a deer with a hydrocyst is safe to eat.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I've been a meat cutter for 27 years. I've seen lots of tumors-large and small-in all kinds of animals. My guess would be this, when an animal for sport is hit by a projectial gun, bow, etc. and is not put down, a mass will grow around the projectial. As far as a tumor, when you cut into it, it starts off as a wart. Just my .02. A shot will grow as a scab and eventually the body will over come that and it will become part of the animal and start looking as a tumor or hard mass which could actually be a tumor. Most times it's a bad shot grown over which you could find sharpnel. Just my .02....
FSHNERIE


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats very odd because the saturday of gun season I saw a doe myself with a growth exactly like that in the exact same spot and also in a field. Another thing that I thought was neat was that she had two fawns with her and one was a pibald button buck. I wonder if the injury that may have caused the growth caused something to birth that pibald fawn. I have seen many deer with injuries that have grown odd racks , held the velvet on their rack and many other oddities. Maybe the cyst caused the color mutation in the fawn. Any opinions ???


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

heres a picture that i got on my trail cam of a doe with a similar issue


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Maybe the cyst caused the color mutation in the fawn. Any opinions ???


Not related at all. The piebald was caused by a recessive gene, carried by either the doe or the buck that bred her.


----------

